# Terrible photographer in need of advice



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

hey guys I've been around for a little while now but as many of you may have noticed my photography is very lacking so any tips for an absolute amateur?

I have galaxy s9 for smartphone photos and access to a fujifilm x-m1 when required.

Unfortunately the main thread for this relies on a now dead site so any tips would be massive appreciated.

Also it seems like a silly question but any tips for decent wrist shots?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I always use either my Samsung tablet, or phone (S10+) for all my pics these days. I used to have all the DSLR gear, but it was just too bulky to lug around. Best tip is to take lots of pics, from different angles, and under varying light conditions. If shooting outside, try not to have the sun behind you as it will cast shadows over your subject. Once you have taken your pics, scrutinise them carefully. Delete any that are out of focus. You may also want to crop a pic to cut out unwanted background stuff. You can do this by using the built in editing software within your phone/tablet. Tap on the pic, then tap the pencil icon and make your changes. (Applies to Samsung devices). A simple light box can dramatically improve your pics. Remember to take loads of shots...you can always delete the rubbish ones, and there's bound to be at least one good one if you take enough.

Just a couple of tips...I'm sure more will add to my basic ones.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger's said most of what I would. With a smart phone it's easy to see the picture you're taking on the screen, so move around till what you're seeing looks good. With watches the big problem is reflections. Don't get so close the phone is reflected in the crystal or casting a shadow. Move back and crop afterwards.

With wrist shots the problem is holding the phone with one hand and taking the shot. I use a small iPhone SE, but with the Galaxy you might need a stand to hold the phone. Also, if the camera software has a timer, use that rather than try to press a button.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

On my iPhone 8 I use an app called Warmlight. It lets you set ISO and shutter speeds, or the digital equivalent anyway.

With a bit of practice it takes some half-decent pics…




























I only snap my watches on the wrist, which is mainly about getting the light and angle right, and trying not to get the phone reflection in there. Just keep the hand steady and it all comes together.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@Igerswis is quite correct...a simple light box makes a lot of difference. I have two, a larger one (about an 18" cube) that folds into a sort of briefcase that also holds all the tripod lights and various stands, and a smaller, simple one (about a foot cube), made of plastic sheet and with a usb powered led strip in the top of it. It just unfolds and poppers together. To take pics in either, the phone or tablet is mounted on a tripod via an appropriate adaptor.

Small light box (I don't have any pics of the large one)










Tablet mounted on tripod.









The sort of pics you can get with this simple set up.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

^^Impressive


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice i've got a small light box on order and am going to start practicing with wrist shots from different angles and in different lighting at weekends when i have a bit more time on my hands.


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

I keep meaning to ask @Graham60 how he gets his stunning wrist shots.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I use an iPhone for all my pics. Natural light is best and try and get the sun/brightness behind you. Tap the picture, click edit and crop to the required size.

This is one of my favourites :

View attachment 22374


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> I use an iPhone for all my pics. Natural light is best and try and get the sun/brightness behind you. Tap the picture, click edit and crop to the required size.
> 
> This is one of my favourites :
> 
> View attachment 22374


 Yeah that's one of my favourites too, it's the only Rolex on my wants list.... :teethsmile:


----------



## HenryCraig (Dec 8, 2020)

I use Samsung Galaxy Note 20


----------



## blacksmith (Nov 24, 2020)

Igerswis said:


> Use a light tent with some led tubes inside and a lamp outside if needed. This helps to reduce any reflections and diffuses any light around the watch. You can use this for other small items if you sell things online etc.
> 
> Then you can use either a smartphone or a proper camera to take the photo.
> 
> Here's the setup I got this weekend:


 Nice setup, where did you get this lightbox?


----------

